# Shirt shot



## iRay808 (Jan 14, 2011)

I was messing around with my new sb-900 flash and a shirt i was given for Christmas. C&C Welcomed


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice headphone.. nice pic


----------



## iRay808 (Jan 14, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Nice headphone.. nice pic



Thanks, but too bad those headphones are broken. They were really good


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful composition! Nice to see some experimentation with composition.

A little color.


----------



## muzzafc (Jan 31, 2011)

incredible shot, doesn't look real..


----------



## sharonh (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice headphones.


----------

